# grow out



## Gary (May 24, 2019)

I have 3 separate litters. They were all born about a week apart. when I go to wean them from mom, can I put them together or do I need to keep them in 3 separate areas? Also, the older litter is new Zealand and the other two are from smaller rabbits I was told were mini rex


----------



## SA Farm (May 24, 2019)

When I raised rabbits, I would put all the grow-outs together into two size-appropriate cages, split up based on gender. I didn’t keep different breeds together, but then, my Mini Rex were indoors and my NZ’s were out, so it wasn’t really an issue for me.
If you decide to raise them that way, keep a close eye on them as I don’t know the temperaments of your stock and some lines of rabbits can become aggressive - even to littermates - very early on. It’s always best to have an extra cage or two handy for quarantine and emergencies.
Also, I would recommend double-checking genders quite often depending on your skill at reading bunny bits. A doe in the buck cage can spell disaster as they get older.


----------



## AmberLops (May 24, 2019)

I put all of my babies from different litters together.
When they're just a week or 2 apart in age it makes it easier. Depending on their personalities, they usually will all get along just fine. You might have one or 2 that will pick on smaller, younger kits but not often.
I have a litter of six 8-week-olds and they've been living with a couple 5 week olds and I have no problems with them!
Just watch them closely for any aggression and separate them immediately if you see it. There is no 'fixing' rabbit aggression...they're just territorial critters


----------

